# crewman for deep sea fishing every fri/sat/sundays



## nhantech (Dec 18, 2012)

Take me with you on deep sea fishing!! I have most of my own gear. I will ref split cost.... not a cheapskate. I understand fishing is always goons be fishing, sometimes its called catching but not always. I don't drink, smoke, druggie, and what ever else there is. I go to work and go fishing. hit me up 832-316-7703. nhan.thanks ahead


----------



## nhantech (Dec 18, 2012)

thats every weekend til mid sept


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im always looking for company but I run a mosquito and try my best not to fish weekends. Hope you get hooked up. There is always charters from Galvez for back up plans.


----------



## nhantech (Dec 18, 2012)

Any fishing this weekend


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Nhan - check your phone and 2cool pm's*



nhantech said:


> Take me with you on deep sea fishing!! I have most of my own gear. I will ref split cost.... not a cheapskate. I understand fishing is always goons be fishing, sometimes its called catching but not always. I don't drink, smoke, druggie, and what ever else there is. I go to work and go fishing. hit me up 832-316-7703. nhan.thanks ahead


Nhan - check your phone and 2cool pm's


----------

